# Invicta --- Landeron With A Difference



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Serviced this Invicta last week. Several of us on this forum collect Landeron 4750/4760 based electric watches, me included, so I've seen a good few pass through my hands over the last 4 years but I've never seen one with such a sophisticated regulator as this one.




























Took me a bit of time to fathom out how this works. To adjust the regulation on this watch, you first have to release the hairspring clamp by pushing the small lever (with the hole in) in the direction of the arrow. You then rotate the wheel a fraction in the + or - direction depending on whether you're trying to speed it up of slow it down. When done, re-clamp the hairspring by pulling the lever out.

This hairspring clamp is very good and means you can time it much more accurately. Normally, the hairspring is positioned between two prongs on the regulator and there is always a little free play between the prongs.

I wonder if Invicta asked Landeron for this "extra"...certainly never seen one like this before.


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Once again Paul you are the main man. Cracking photos. What camera set up did you use ?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

streety said:


> Once again Paul you are the main man. Cracking photos. What camera set up did you use ?


Thanks streety...nothing more than a garden table with a glass top and a hand held Canon A620. I have a Canon DSLR but far prefer this excellent little camera:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Fascinating description and smashing pics.

Mike


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> streety said:
> 
> 
> > Once again Paul you are the main man. Cracking photos. What camera set up did you use ?
> ...


You learn something eyery day Paul I think the variations on the watches are endless as seem to be the amount of makers that turn up, good choice of camera I have the A720 IS.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

*The real question is how close were you able to regulate this one?*

Another fascinating topic. I'm not certain we will EVER get to the bottom of all the Landeron variations.

p.s. Is the lucky Invicta owners one of the "regulars" on this site?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> p.s. Is the lucky Invicta owners one of the "regulars" on this site?


He is.


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Paul,

Cracking variant of a Triovis type regulator.

I know the likes of Eberhard use a similar disc type micro adjustment but i wouldn't have expected Landeron using it in an electric.

But in terms of accuracy in its day it would have been at the top of its game, I bet it regulates well.

BTW thanks for sharing it with us and great photos

Regards steve


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

I didn't even realise Invicta were that old, the only ones I've seen have been their current lineup. Fantastic photos, I've got such a long way to go :sadwalk:

A good read, cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Phillionaire said:


> I didn't even realise Invicta were that old, the only ones I've seen have been their current lineup. Fantastic photos, I've got such a long way to go :sadwalk:
> 
> A good read, cheers :thumbsup:


Invicta actually pre-dates the electric technology, dating back to (at least) the 1950s.

However, the current Invicta is not the same company (not many from the 1950s are)


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

'nother nice piece Paul, and 'nother nice piece of horological history. I wonder if it was "liked" by the watchie's of the day, or maybe they would have said  when they opened the back and saw this!


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Another lovely watch Paul,i really like the hands(dauphine?) great lightining bolt second hand.

The movement looks very well made, and from your photo's in perfect condition after its service.

Sam. :cheers:


----------

